# Clicking Noise at start up



## jeebus (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi guys I have an unusual problem with my 06 X-Trail,
The odd time when I try to start the truck I get a clicking sound when I twist the key and engage the starter )it sounds like a solenoid?.I thought it may have been the battery So I picked up a new one but the odd time it still does it.It will start finally after a couple of tries(Key turned to the off position then to the starter position) any help would be Great,If you need any additional info I will provide.Thx Again
Details 06, 2.5 ltr,147000 klms,Automatic tran.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

first thing: Probably Park/Neutral safety switch not in proper position or broken


----------



## jeebus (Nov 3, 2009)

janarth said:


> first thing: Probably Park/Neutral safety switch not in proper position or broken


Awesome thx for the heads up I was tying this and it seems to be working,Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## chewydarth (Feb 5, 2016)

I know this sounds strange but we have the cold in Sweden also.I had a similar problem and it was the alternator seasing up, belt was getting so tight engine would not turn over.LUCKY THE ALTERNATOR BELT SNAPPED BEFORE AND REAL DAMAGE.Worth checking the belt.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Chewydarth
The serpentine belt does need replacing every 5 years or so, and should be inspected periodically. Sounds like you have a bad automatic belt tensioner, and/or the bearings for one of the pulleys is shot. That includes those for the alternator. If any of those are bad they will cause the belt to fail prematurely. Driving with a broken belt is not a good idea. We have cold in Canada as well and it doesn't shrink the belt.


----------

